# Radeon Mobility M6 LY@2.6: no direct rendering :(

## flaZh

Hey!

I've searched and searched for this type of post. No one can tell me this with kernel 2.6.3.

I've tried all possibilities conserning drivers. I don't really know what chipset I have.

dmesg output:

```

Linux version 2.6.3-gentoo-r2 (root@Diablos) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #5

 SMP Fri Mar 5 01:06:09 CET 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000ffe0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ffe0000 - 000000000fff8000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65504

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61408 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Acer                                      ) @ 0x000fe030

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Acer   TMH2     0x00000001 Acer 0x00000000) @ 0x0ffe0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Acer   TMH2     0x00000001 Acer 0x00000000) @ 0x0ffe0054

  >>> ERROR: Invalid checksum

ACPI: BOOT (v001 Acer   TMH2     0x00000001 Acer 0x00000000) @ 0x0ffe002c

ACPI: ÿÿÿÿ (v255 ÿÿÿÿÿÿ ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ 0xffffffff ÿÿÿÿ 0xffffffff) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x518

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 2000.507 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 254524k/262016k available (2533k kernel code, 6748k reserved, 959k data, 184k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3940.35 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU#0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU#0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz stepping 04

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1462.76 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Starting migration thread for cpu 0

Brought up 0 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0200, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/2440] at 0000:00:1f.0

SBF: Simple Boot Flag extension found and enabled.

SBF: Setting boot flags 0x80

Machine check exception polling timer started.

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a NS16550A

PCI: IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1f.6 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1f.6

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1f.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:05.0

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH2: chipset revision 5

ICH2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xbc90-0xbc97, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xbc98-0xbc9f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: IC25N030ATCS04-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: UJDA720 DVD/CDRW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 58605120 sectors (30005 MB) w/1768KiB Cache, CHS=58140/16/63, UDMA(100)

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.00 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1097 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:02:03.0

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[80100000-801007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1f.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 11, io base 00008000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1f.4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: UHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.4 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: irq 11, io base 00008060

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.8

 180 degree mounted touchpad

 Sensor: 18

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> 4 multi-buttons, i.e. besides standard buttons

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio4

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c.

PCI: IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1f.5 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1f.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1f.6

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:02:05.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[ffff495600000000]

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Kensington Kensington PocketMouse Pro] on usb-0000:00:1f.4-1

MC'97 1 converters and GPIO not ready (0xff00)

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49238 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801BA-ICH2 at 0xb000, irq 10

oprofile: using NMI timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (2047 buckets, 16376 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 184k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:02:05.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1f.5

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1f.6

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd085d800, 00:00:e2:6f:cc:2d, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:02:09.0

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:09.0 [1025:1027]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x02b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:02:09.1

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:09.1 [1025:1027]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x02b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000011

NET: Registered protocol family 23

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i845 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x380-0x38f 0x3c0-0x3df 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

eth1: MAC address 00:04:75:bc:4f:f2

eth1: Atmel at76c50x wireless. Version 0.91 simon@thekelleys.org.uk

eth1: 3com 3CRSHPW_96 index 0x01: Vcc 3.3, irq 3, io 0x0100-0x011f

[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held

[drm:radeon_unlock] *ERROR* Process 7432 using kernel context 0

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

```

"agpgart: Detected an Intel i845 Chipset."

I've tried this chipset in kernel.

lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

atmel_cs                8580  1

loop                   15496  0

intel_agp              16412  1

agpgart                27052  0

radeon                116268  0

ntfs                   84940  0

irda                  134972  0

atmel                  34820  1 atmel_cs

yenta_socket           15104  1

firmware_class          7680  1 atmel

ds                     12420  5 atmel_cs

pcmcia_core            61408  3 atmel_cs,yenta_socket,ds

8139too                21632  0

```

The radeon, agpgart and intel_agp should be enough?

My XFree86 log:

```

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.24-xfs-r3 i686 [ELF]

Build Date: 03 March 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Mar  9 14:08:08 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics"

(**) |-->Input Device "Kingston"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "no"

(**) XKB: layout: "no"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

        XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

        XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

        XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8002492c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,1a30 card 1025,1027 rev 04 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,1a31 card 0000,0000 rev 04 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 05 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2440 card 0000,0000 rev 05 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,244b card 1025,1027 rev 05 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2442 card 1025,1027 rev 05 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2443 card 1025,1027 rev 05 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:4: chip 8086,2444 card 1025,1027 rev 05 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,2445 card 1025,1027 rev 05 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,2446 card 1025,1027 rev 05 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c59 card 1025,101d rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 104c,8026 card 1025,1027 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 1025,1027 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:09:0: chip 104c,ac55 card 4000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:09:1: chip 104c,ac55 card 4800,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x80500000 - 0x805fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x80600000 - 0x900fffff (0xfb00000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00007400 - 0x000074ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00007800 - 0x000078ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00007c00 - 0x00007cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x80100000 - 0x801fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:9:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:9:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY rev 0, Mem @ 0x88000000/27, 0x80500000/16, I/O @ 0xa000/8, BIOS @ 0x80520000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x80100800 - 0x801008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x80104000 - 0x80107fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x80100000 - 0x801007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0x80520000 - 0x8053ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0x80500000 - 0x8050ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0x88000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00008060 - 0x0000807f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000f300 - 0x0000f30f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000bc90 - 0x0000bc9f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0x80100800 - 0x801008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x80104000 - 0x80107fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x80100000 - 0x801007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [4] -1  0       0x80520000 - 0x8053ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0x80500000 - 0x8050ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0x88000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00008060 - 0x0000807f (0x20) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000f300 - 0x0000f30f (0x10) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000bc90 - 0x0000bc9f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x80100800 - 0x801008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x80104000 - 0x80107fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x80100000 - 0x801007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0x80520000 - 0x8053ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x80500000 - 0x8050ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x88000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00008060 - 0x0000807f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000f300 - 0x0000f30f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000bc90 - 0x0000bc9f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libfbdevhw.a

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.0.2

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 2.0.2

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 4.0.1

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 6.4.18

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.4.18) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 QJ (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP), ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 QN (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QO (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 Qh (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qi (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 Qj (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 Qk (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 Ql (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Id (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ie (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9000 If (AGP), ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Ld (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Le (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lf (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M9 Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9000 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9200 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5963 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5964 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon M9+ 5968 (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 5969 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon M9+ 596A (AGP), ATI Radeon M9+ 596B (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AF (AGP), ATI FireGL Z1/X1 AG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP), ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 Pro AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M10 NP (AGP), ATI FireGL (R350) AK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NH (AGP), ATI FireGL (R350) NK (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x80100800 - 0x801008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x80104000 - 0x80107fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x80100000 - 0x801007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0x80520000 - 0x8053ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x80500000 - 0x8050ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x88000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00008060 - 0x0000807f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000f300 - 0x0000f30f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000bc90 - 0x0000bc9f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x80100800 - 0x801008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x80104000 - 0x80107fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x80100000 - 0x801007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0x80520000 - 0x8053ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x80500000 - 0x8050ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x88000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00008060 - 0x0000807f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000f300 - 0x0000f30f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000bc90 - 0x0000bc9f (0x10) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [27] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [28] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 16 bits stored in 2 bytes (16 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "4"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 565

(II) RADEON(0): Using 6 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c59)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0x88000000

(--) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0x80500000

(--) RADEON(0): BIOS at 0x80520000

(II) RADEON(0): VideoRAM override ignored, this driver autodetects RAM

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Displays Detected: Monitor1--Type 2, Monitor2--Type 0

(II) RADEON(0):

(II) RADEON(0): Primary Display == Type 2

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=60 min=12000 max=35000; xclk=17500

(**) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 1

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1040 1176 1344  768 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  350 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  400 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   65.00  720 1040 1176 1344  400 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  480 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   65.00  800 1040 1176 1344  600 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   65.00  832 1040 1176 1344  624 770 776 806

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) RADEON(0): Using AGP 4x mode

(**) RADEON(0): Enabling AGP Fast Write

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping enabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

        of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0x80500000 - 0x8050ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0x88000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x80100800 - 0x801008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x80104000 - 0x80107fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x80100000 - 0x801007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [11] -1 0       0x80520000 - 0x8053ffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0x80500000 - 0x8050ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x88000000 - 0x8fffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [15] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [16] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [17] 0  0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000b800 - 0x0000b8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b43f (0x40) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00008060 - 0x0000807f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000f300 - 0x0000f30f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000801f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000bc90 - 0x0000bc9f (0x10) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [30] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [31] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0x88000000,0x2000000)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xd08b5000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xd08b5000 to 0x42479000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x88000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xd08b5000 at 0x42479000

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7421

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7413

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Kingston: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Kingston: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Kingston: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Kingston: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Kingston: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Kingston" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Kingston: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 7

```

"(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available"

"(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled"

Is the two outputs I've noticed.

glxinfo:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 16 tc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x24 16 tc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x25 16 tc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 16 tc  1 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 16 dc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 16 dc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  1 0 None

0x29 16 dc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2a 16 dc  1 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

```

Tho, glxgears still work:

```

1197 frames in 5.0 seconds = 239.400 FPS

1181 frames in 5.0 seconds = 236.200 FPS

1182 frames in 5.0 seconds = 236.400 FPS

```

I really need the direct rendering to work. I'm gonna use Maya on the system..

Please help me out with this, if there's any other output you need, just shout it out, and I'll hand it over..

----------

## hpux

I dont know if this will help at all, but I have a readon mobility M6 LY, and I think that I have direct rendering working, but it is slower than it was while I was running SuSE and I don't know why.  but I was able to get it to work with 2.6.3, and i wasn't able to with 2.4.22...

here is my lspci:

```
bash-2.05b# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 05)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #2) (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 42)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:04.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6933 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

```

and here is my XF86Config:

```

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

    Load "freetype"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/truetype"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

    Option "XkbVariant" "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "lcd"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5, 35.5

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-70

vendorname "[lcd]"

modelname "[lcd]"

ModeLine "1024x768/70Hz" 75 1024 1048 1184 1328 768 771 777 806  -HSync -VSync

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    16384

    Option      "EnablePageFlip"        "True"

    Option      "no_ACCEL"              "no"

    Option      "no_dri"                "no"

    Option      "CenterMode"            "on"

    Option      "useInternalAGPGART"    "no"

    BusID       "PCI:01:00:0"

vendorname ""

boardname ""

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Monitor     "lcd"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768/70Hz" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

                Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768/70Hz" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

                Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768/70Hz" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

                Virtual 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Keyboard"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option "XkbLayout" "us"

        Driver "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse"

        Option "Protocol" ""

        Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

        Driver "mouse"

        Option "Emulate3Buttons"

        Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

and my glxinfo:

```
bash-2.05b$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

disabling TCL support

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20020611 AGP 1x x86/SSE NO-TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_MESA_window_pos,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

and for fun (and to show the depressive speed of the chip):

```
bash-2.05b$ glxgears

disabling TCL support

1090 frames in 5.0 seconds = 218.000 FPS

1352 frames in 5.0 seconds = 270.400 FPS

1349 frames in 5.0 seconds = 269.800 FPS

```

Let me know if you want any more info...

I have the agpgart and drm and radeon enabled and built into the kernel.

----------

## g1um

Hej man I got what you need. I had the same problem since the 2.6 came  :Smile:  I had actually posted the link to the guide in "Documentation and Triks" forum. Anyway here is the link: 

http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/Building?action=highlight&value=2.6

just follow the guide, hope that will work for you  :Smile: 

----------

## flaZh

I followed the instruction on the page. But "Make sure XFree86 is configured correctly" - Well.. mine works.

After a reboot I noticed that my XFree86 config couldn't be right set up, X didn't start. When I'm looking in the XFree86.log it failed while loading module "bitmap":

"Duplicate symbol __i686.get_pc_thunk.bx in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a:bitmapmod.o

Also defined in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

Fatal server error:

Module load failure"

(Note: Not 1:1 copy)

Of course I'll experiment some now, but please fill me in. Gimme ur XF86Config  :Smile: 

----------

## g1um

 *flaZh wrote:*   

> I followed the instruction on the page. But "Make sure XFree86 is configured correctly" - Well.. mine works.
> 
> After a reboot I noticed that my XFree86 config couldn't be right set up, X didn't start. When I'm looking in the XFree86.log it failed while loading module "bitmap":
> 
> "Duplicate symbol __i686.get_pc_thunk.bx in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a:bitmapmod.o
> ...

 

i had the same problem with 4.3.99 Xfree. so i switched back to xfree-4.3.0-r5 and problem dissapered. everything works fine with xfree-4.3.0-r5

----------

## flaZh

As the output of XFree86.log said, I'm using 4.3.0.1. When I didn't get X to work, I had to re-emerge Xfree. Started up with startx to see if it worked, checked the logs, direct rendering enabled?! "Woohoo!" I though. Started kdm, and no direct rendering? Haven't had it since. I'm removing DRI from kernel, to try the method all over, if it still won't work, I'll try ur xfree version.

----------

## flaZh

 *hpux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Let me know if you want any more info...
> 
> I have the agpgart and drm and radeon enabled and built into the kernel.

 

Didn't notice your post at first, thought all output up there was mine.

Do you have the Intel i830 chipset built in as well?

And not done as g1um? With the dri?

What's ur /var/log/XFree.log output?

My current kernel config:

```

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

                 < >   ALI chipset support

                 < >   ATI chipset support

                 < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support

                 < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support

                <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

                 < >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support

                 < >   SiS chipset support

                 < >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support 

                 < >   VIA chipset support

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

                 < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+

                 < >   3dlabs GMX 2000

                 < >   ATI Rage 128

                 < >   ATI Radeon

                 < >   Intel I810

                 < >   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G

                 < >   Matrox g200/g400

                 < >   SiS video cards

                     PCMCIA character devices  --->

                 < > ACP Modem (Mwave) support

                 < > RAW driver (/dev/raw/rawN) (OBSOLETE)

                 < > Hangcheck timer

```

I've also tried to have the modules built in, no effect.

----------

## flaZh

I've tried some now. I built in all drivers.. And things stopped working.. I enabled some, and suddenly XFree told me Direct rendering enabeled.

But glxinfo sayz direct rendering: no??!

Getting higher FPS with glxgears, but only slightly(like 100 more)..

Any ideas on how to get DRI in glx?

----------

## flaZh

Edit is luxury!

I made it! Haha!  :Very Happy: 

First I couldn't build the chip in my kernel, had to make it a module.

When Xfree.0.log said agp was found, and direct rendering was enabeled. I just $ opengl-update xfree

And there it was. Getting 792 fps in glxgears with my Radeon Mobility M6 LY card  :Wink: 

----------

## g1um

 *flaZh wrote:*   

> Edit is luxury!
> 
> I made it! Haha! 
> 
> First I couldn't build the chip in my kernel, had to make it a module.
> ...

 

Congratulations  :Smile: !!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## froke

@Flazh

I also have an ATI Radeon M6 LY.  I was wondering if you could post your XF86Config and any other configurations you used to get direct rendering working.

----------

## flaZh

Well the configurations is not kinda very imporent, as you can find examples everywhere for the M6 LY card also known as M6P.

The idea is to get the kernel right.

But I got several requests on how and what I did to fix this, so I wrote this mini-howto.

"I've just deleted Gentoo and reinstalled WindowsXP on it. Because 3D programs weren't very supported in gentoo/linux. 

But try this: $ lspci 

If this tells you that you have the Intel Corp. 82845 845 chipset. Do as following: 

In kernel: 

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) 

< > ALI chipset support 

< > ATI chipset support 

< > AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support 

< > AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support 

<M> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support 

< > NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support 

< > SiS chipset support 

< > Serverworks LE/HE chipset support 

< > VIA chipset support 

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 

< > 3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+ 

< > 3dlabs GMX 2000 

< > ATI Rage 128 

<M> ATI Radeon 

< > Intel I810 

< > Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G 

< > Matrox g200/g400 

< > SiS video cards 

PCMCIA character devices ---> 

< > ACP Modem (Mwave) support 

< > RAW driver (/dev/raw/rawN) (OBSOLETE) 

< > Hangcheck timer 

(Note: make sure you put these modules in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.x) - Where the x is your version, I had 2.6.3.. 

The modules are: 

intel-agp 

radeon 

agpgart 

Then in XF86Config, make sure the driver under your device says "radeon", not "ati". Load modules "dri" and "glx". I also had 4x agpwrite and fastwrite enabled with options under the device. 

Reboot and $ cat /var/log/Xfree.0.log(or something) or nano it. In the end somewhere it tells you if direct rendering is enabled or disabled. If it's enabled do $ opengl-update xfree and check if it's enabled with $ glxinfo | grep direct - I hope this helps, or get back to me."

But remember to check your chipset, becasue prolly not all M6 LY cards have the same chipset.

----------

## Suicidal

On some laptops with a 2.6 kernel it may be nessecary to make a module of the:

 *Quote:*   

> <M> ATI chipset support

 

To get it working properly, it was on my work Dell inspiron 4150 and mobility M7 with love-sources 2.6.4

----------

## flaZh

Well.. This is not a topic for the Mobility M7, if you noticed. Besides, I made several notices about checking your chipset with $ lspci

----------

## acdispatcher

I have a HP ze5185 with the M6 LY. I got dri working in the 2.6.3 kernel. Here is my stuff

bash-2.05b# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1671 Super P4 Northbridge [AGP4X,PCI and SDR/DDR] (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI to AGP Controller

00:02.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 02)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1533 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV]

00:08.0 Modem: ALi Corporation Intel 537 [M5457 AC-Link Modem]

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1250 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

00:0a.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1250 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

00:0c.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

00:0f.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:10.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c4)

00:11.0 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 PMU

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY

In kernel:

<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

<*> ALI chipset support

< > ATI chipset support

< > AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support

< > AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support

< > Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

< > NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support

< > SiS chipset support

< > Serverworks LE/HE chipset support

< > VIA chipset support

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

< > 3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+

< > 3dlabs GMX 2000

< > ATI Rage 128

<*> ATI Radeon

< > Intel I810

< > Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G

< > Matrox g200/g400

< > SiS video cards

PCMCIA character devices --->

< > ACP Modem (Mwave) support

< > RAW driver (/dev/raw/rawN) (OBSOLETE)

< > Hangcheck timer 

After a lot of re compiling the kernel I just decided to build everything in the kernel >> worked like a charm

bash-2.05b$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

disabling TCL support

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20030328 AGP 4x x86/MMX+/SSE2NO-TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 5.0.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture,

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

disabling TCL support

3115 frames in 5.0 seconds = 623.000 FPS

3128 frames in 5.0 seconds = 625.600 FPS

3110 frames in 5.0 seconds = 622.000 FPS

3125 frames in 5.0 seconds = 625.000 FPS

in my XF86Config:

Section "Device"

   Identifier "device1"

   VendorName "ATI"

   BoardName "ATI Radeon"

   Driver "radeon"

   BusID "1:0:0"

   Option "DPMS"

   Option "AGPMode" "4"

   Option "EnablePageFlip" "true"

EndSection

with emerged:

xfree-4.3.99.902-r2

About 625 FPS is the best I have ever got (at 24 color) I use 24 for color becuase I play NWN. Has anyone found better setting or performace yet? I could only get about 525 with the 2.4 kernel in Mandrake 9.2.

to find out your chipset type:

lspci | grep AGP  (as root)

here is what I got:

bash-2.05b# lspci | grep AGP

00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1671 Super P4 Northbridge [AGP4X,PCI and SDR/DDR] (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI to AGP Controller

So I made sure that ALI was compiled into the kernel.

----------

## jo_vermeulen

 *flaZh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> If this tells you that you have the Intel Corp. 82845 845 chipset. Do as following: 
> 
> 

 

I did what you told me, but have a pretty odd error at bootup. It tells me it cannot load the agpgart module. If I look at the output of dmesg though, I see this:

```

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i845 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xec000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

```

glxinfo tells me that Direct Rendering is not enabled, but first warns me about an error:

```

libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

```

Any ideas? I have an Acer Aspire 1400 LC, with a ATI Mobility Radeon M6 LY. My kernel is gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.3-r1.

Thanks in advance!

Kind regards,

----------

## JeDi

Hi,

I'm having an even stranger problem!

All modules are loaded correctly, my Xfree log says direct rendering is enabled, and so on, but...

When booting in kernel 2.6.3, all programs that use opengl crash with a segmentation fault. So glxgears, glxinfo, ... all crash.

When I boot in kernel 2.4, everything works fine.

Anybody?

Greetz,

JeDi

P.S. @jo_vermeulen: Leuk om hier ook eens een tUL-student tegen te komen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jo_vermeulen

 *jo_vermeulen wrote:*   

>  *flaZh wrote:*   
> 
> If this tells you that you have the Intel Corp. 82845 845 chipset. Do as following: 
> 
>  
> ...

 

The problem is solved now!

I forgot to set the mode of DRI in my XFree86 config file:

```

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Now I have direct rendering  :Laughing: 

Then I changed the order in which the modules are loaded, and put agpgart on the first position. That solved my problem about the agpgart module not loading.

P.S.: @JeDi: idd wel grappig om elkaar hier tegen te komen..

----------

